# Too much .....  Even before our trip!



## NHpauls (Apr 29, 2017)

Diamond International was horrible about attending the "update" talk. I'm used to them calling after we arrive but on this trip we were called BEFORE we left.  THREE times.  The first time seemed nice since they wanted to confirm our plans and let me put in my request for which unit I would like.  Then she started in with "pay just $100 and visit 2 vineyards" and something else.  I said no and they tried harder but I was firm.  The next 2 phone calls were 2 different people & was very irrating.  I wasn't pleasant on the last call. Then we got to the condo to start our relaxing vacation.  As I left the lobby after check-in, a man hollared across the lobby that I had to come over to get the "welcome pkg".   I said no, we were all set. I had already asked the check-in lady what was in the welcome pkg and it was nothing we needed.   He flew out another door and tried to stop me getting into my car.  Good grief! Then 3 phone calls to our unit in the next couple days.  Each time I was firm saying "don't call me again."   It's too much.  Very irrating.   Don't they realize it leaves a horrible impression about the organization?  Guess not...


----------



## Kozman (Apr 30, 2017)

On my last timeshare stay we were the ones going out the back door to avoid the parking pass/gift package person. They usually have a person stationed to guard the main exit for those who try to slip out. We got to our room and disconnected the phones. Problem solved. Aren't cell phones great!


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 30, 2017)

we always unplug the phones when in places with sales staffs.. yes, you'd think they would figure out how much it irritates people, but No.

They actually do realize it, since they use such creative different wording : tour, update, etc, but it always comes down to high pressure sales.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 30, 2017)

It's irritating to have to unplug a phone when you're on vacation but, DRI isn't the only one to tick owners off in this manner. HGVC has begun texting us during our vacation but stop when I ask to not be bothered. Marriott calls but the phone typically doesn't ring. They have some way of leaving a message without the phone ringing.


----------



## RLS50 (May 5, 2017)

Since Diamond has taken over in Virginia Beach, IMO they have degraded and cheapened the atmosphere at Ocean Beach Club with their aggressive hawking of timeshare presentations.

A frequent complaint on social media, and one we witnessed personally during our stay, is that they have one 1 or maybe 2 people at Check In during the most busy Friday, Saturday, and Sunday 4pm time periods, but they have 3, or 4, or 5 people at the "so called" Concierge Desk trying to make sure to get everyone signed up for a timeshare presentation.   I have seen couples chased down at the elevator to try and get them signed up because they walked by the Concierge Desk after Check In.   This issue has been going on for many months now.

If customer service and customer experience was their real priority (as Diamond frequently claims at every chance they get) they would change this wildy unpopular setup and approach in their Front Lobby that is helping to drive their social media rankings into the basement.   But they don't change it.   So since actions speak louder than words, one can only assume that this is one signal that Diamond's clear priority is trying to sell timeshares, even if their methods degrade the overall customer experience.

Who would want to buy a timeshare or schedule a presentation to buy a timeshare from a company that on Day 1 of your arrival makes you wait an hour or more past 4pm for your room because the Front Desk and Housekeeping is understaffed?  But oddly enough has plenty of peope available to try and pressure you into buying that product from them?

In our experience Marriott, Westin, Disney, and other companies (including Gold Key) are / were so much more discreet and classy in their approach to this.  Diamond's approach comes across as crude and tacky.  I am suprised they don't understand how much it cheapens their product to try and peddle it like hucksters in Times Square.


----------

